# problemmans 40b(56k) new pic nov.1st



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

set my tank up the other day and right now im kinda satisfied on how i got the plants. so here is some stats on the tank and the plants

nova extreme 2x39 watt
40 breeder tank of course
organic soil and turface red

plants that are in already

Blyxa japonica
Echinodorus tenellus'pink'
Hygrophila polysperma
Limnophila sp. 'Guinea Broad-Leaf'
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'
Nymphaea lotus 'Red'
Rotala macrandra 'Green'
Rotala mexicana 'Goias'

plants soon to follow


Rotala sp. 'Green'
Rotala wallichii
Pogostemon helferi
Ranunculus inundatus


























:bounce:


----------



## halcyon (Mar 26, 2010)

Look forward to seeing it grow in. Nice start.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

yah i def need it to grow a bit and then do some massive trims!!! its going o take a few cuts to get the shape i want. 

got more plants today pic in a minute


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*new plants and FTS*

new plants and FTS








wallachii








'cuba'








'green'








FTS from my bed. what a way o go to bed at night!


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking good… It will only take few weeks and your tank is already crowded… Specially the L. Cuba, it’s a space hog! First dibs on your first Rotala mexicana 'Goias' trimmings


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

What's with the super cool layout?!?! It looks strikingly similar to 'VARIANCE'  minus the plants. Well, the Tiger lotus is in the same exact spot though.  Your going to have fun with this one bro. What's your tap water parameters? Cuba prefers soft water so hope you got that. I was never able to grow .wallichii either. Lookin forward to seeing your tank progress.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

khanzer22 said:


> Looking good… It will only take few weeks and your tank is already crowded… Specially the L. Cuba, it’s a space hog! First dibs on your first Rotala mexicana 'Goias' trimmings


i got you wrote down for them lol thanks for the compliment:thumbsup:



speedie408 said:


> What's with the super cool layout?!?! It looks strikingly similar to 'VARIANCE'  minus the plants. Well, the Tiger lotus is in the same exact spot though.  Your going to have fun with this one bro. What's your tap water parameters? Cuba prefers soft water so hope you got that. I was never able to grow .wallichii either. Lookin forward to seeing your tank progress.


hey the only thing similar is the lotus but i tried to take a few scapes and make it mine lol

my water is 7.2 when it comes out but rounds out at 7.0 then when u add the soil it hits about 6.5 think i should be fine


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*shrimp and anubias added with more to come*

i want to put some anubias on the far left and the far right to help balance out that and give it an amano feel.

the cherry shrimp went over like a fart in church. the glowlight tetras were chasing them all over. i felt so bad but we only lost a baby and a tail off one. so 1.5 out of 10 aint bad. we will see. i gave them a cave to hide in but i think adding the dwarf chain loaches maybe an issue with them. go to get some advise. i want them to take care of the snails and eggs that might be lurking.


on to the pictures!


shrimp pic the best i could get









and the anubias placement, might add a few more tonight we will see how quick i get to it.










on another note i found something amazing today in one of my pond plant containers....I FOUND A TON OF FISSIDENS!!!! lol it made it through the winter and im going to bring it in and see if it bounces back...i dont see why not if its native and can handle the freeze.

till i upload more later,
brad


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

okay well i got a fish list together and this is what i got so far.

if u have anymore ideas let me know!

Schools
_________

white clouds-15
glowlight tetras-15
green neons-20
norman lampeyes-20

showpiece fish
_____________

apistogramma 'orange flash'-pair
pygmy sparkling gouramis-3-8 (depending)
male endlers-10...(maybe 0 undecided)

algae team
__________

oto cats-5
zebra otos-2-3 (if i can swing it)
Bristlenose plecos-2 (LF female red calico, LF male albino)
neon goby-1 (if i can find them and get them in)

clean-up crew
_____________

dwarf corydoras-8
****** loach-5


again if u have any other ideas they are more then welcome

brad


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Careful with that oblongifolia. I got some taday as well, and already discovered that even ramshorn snails like to eat it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

whats oblongfolia?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

problemman said:


> new plants and FTS


This


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

oh hell if it gets eaten then what ever lol i just got it and am already sick of it lol

i want a fish that will eat snails but not shrimp. any ideas? has to be small.

think dwarf chain loach will be fine?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Left you some comments in bold.



problemman said:


> okay well i got a fish list together and this is what i got so far.
> 
> if u have anymore ideas let me know!
> 
> ...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

oh speedie how u just made me laugh!!!

well i like the lampeyes and i like it busy but if u say so...(and that means i dont have to hunt them down) i wont get them.

the endlers were an idea and I ONLY WANTED THE MALES! i dont need babies! i cant stand raising a sh!t ton of babies anyway. wanna send me some? lol that is the males but if u catch a female i will take her and get my own baby males lol

the neon goby i want real bad but i dont know where i can get one let alone 2

what about the fish to eat the snails but not shrimp? speedie i need u here to lol


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

yoyo loach. I had great luck with those taking care of my snail population and they left the cherry and amano shrimp completely alone.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

but they get big! i kinda like the gold zebras i saw the other day


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

speedie? buddie pal?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got little experience with loaches other than my Dwarf Chain loaches. The chain loaches don't harm any shrimp and I'm not really sure if they eat snails because I don't have any small snails in my tank. I've heard from other people that they do actually eat snails. The only drawback is that these fish still cost a pretty penny. If you can afford them, I say go for it. Just make sure you get a school of 6 or more or they won't be happy. They're quite social amongst one another.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

but u only have 3 in your tank...


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

problemman said:


> but u only have 3 in your tank...


i had one that was schooling with rummynoses! he was about the same size as them. it was hilarious watching him trying to be a "rummynose" haha


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

fish i think are just retarded some times. They go through identity crisis lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> but u only have 3 in your tank...


I've got 9. :wink:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what?!?! where i only if ever see 2-3 in your pics.

well i will slowly get a group together.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i will survive! i will survive!










now up in the plants and in view they are sill living


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

yoyo loaches don't get very big. You might be thinking of clown loaches?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

no the guy in my club just showed me his not to long ago and they were about 4 inches then he just a new group that are bout 6-7....tad to big for me.

me and speedie were talking and he thins the chain loach will eat snails but not shrimp.

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/botia-almorhae


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well today was a good day.

tank is doing good no fatals and the plats are doing great. u can tell they are getting some good roots now.

added 5 more glo light tetras to get them to leave the shrimp around and added 10 white cloud minnows. 5 more to come.

also i got a friend looking into getting me some of those green neons and some normani lampeyes.

im still looking into the loaches but for now im planning to get the cory cats soon.

will get pics soon. got plants coming wednesday so heres hoping. oh and thanks SPEEDIE408!! your the best.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

so after talking to a few people today im thinking about adding Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum'
and 
POLYGONUM SP. 'SAO PAULO'

i want a dramatic center spray of red and then the sao paulo will be another accent. we shall see what i come up with


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*new pictures added!*

these pictures are for fun

added my 2 Albino brisltenose plecos the other day








here is the female LF red calico female shes not very photogenic








and then a full tank shot









in my holding tank these are my 2 apisto orange flash that will be added this week. well one of them the other will be for breeding for the club









this is one of my male electric blue rams im raising out still the female was shy

























and then in another plant holding tank this is my newest pair of german blue rams and then the molly is always nosy and wont go away









enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Love the layout of the tank. It does favor speedie, lol. If I ever get a handle on the algae, I'll be glad to send you the Poly K. I love it, very fast grower and wonderful shading of pinks, oranges and greens. Forgive me if you've listed this already, but are you going to use co2 now?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

THat looks really nice. You have some pretty sweet fish too.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Love the layout of the tank. It does favor speedie, lol. If I ever get a handle on the algae, I'll be glad to send you the Poly K. I love it, very fast grower and wonderful shading of pinks, oranges and greens. Forgive me if you've listed this already, but are you going to use co2 now?



thanks for the offer but i already have it just sitting in another tank and im looking into a pressurized CO2 setup even though i have soil in this tank.



hydrophyte said:


> THat looks really nice. You have some pretty sweet fish too.


thanks i like them so far too but i got more to come :biggrin:

thanks for the compliments all


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You could called it NPT extra or something fancy. :hihi:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> You could called it NPT extra or something fancy. :hihi:


fine we will start a contest the person to come up with the best name I THINK will get to name my journal. i thought it was kinda funny but we will go with this


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> fine we will start a contest the person to come up with the best name I THINK will get to name my journal. i thought it was kinda funny but we will go with this


How about Speedie part deux? :wink:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

okay we got that one. now i need everyone elses input


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

okay well today was a great day! 

i got a 50% better estimate on my car and i mean that! its costing me 400 less then what the other guy said.

then after feeding the fish today i came home from work and boom *i got 200 eggs from my german blue rams!!!!*

so now i got pictures and i mean picture!!! for all you followers!!!


temp in the tank. 









mystery rotala? plant i was given that is growing amazing

















turning pink!! and growing great!









do u see what i see

















added my electric blue ram. dont hate lol i love him he is so gorgeous! and my other orange flash male

































some new plants from speedie408

















'goias' is growing and man does it have some roots!!! great white ones!









added some of these Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho'...we will see









not an apple but i will find out the name but man is he a clean up crew!









rigged this up to get the film off the top of the water and in less then one hour clear! it was diamonds!









FTS










whats going on here? this is rotala mac green and its turning white on top...to much light?









and here is my latest setup for my dwarf cichlids im breeding









this is the female that bred today male was in back fanning









i think thats it!


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Didn't you just set this up a few weeks ago?! It's looking great already... I should hire you to scape my tank, because I still couldn't figure out what layout I'd want on it... 

And congrats with GBR, you're now a grand daddy! LOL


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good stuff Brad. Tank is coming along nicely my man. BTW: That 'mystery' plant you got from me is Staurogyne sp. Tropica 049 or some folks here call it sp. 'repens'.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

sent the 'rotala' mystery plant? i thought i got that some where else but i know which one you are talking about. i freaking love it!!! is it easy to keep and get more of?
BTW thanks again speedie the plants look great.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> sent the 'rotala' mystery plant? i thought i got that some where else but i know which one you are talking about. i freaking love it!!! is it easy to keep and get more of?
> BTW thanks again speedie the plants look great.


I didn't send you any rotala. 

The 049 is very easy to grow. It's a moderate grower that responds well to trimming/snipping. I found that it grows lusher in moderate lighting with no CO2... at least for me that is. High light CO2, and it'll grow smaller and low to the substrate. I just saw Orlando selling a bunch in the SnS the other day. Not sure if he still has some left. Might wanna check with him.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

thats good to hear cuz i dont have co2 yet andi have mod light. so do u think i should pull the stem apart as there are two heads? i really didnt know how to plant it lol


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

white leaves if I remember correctly can be attributed to a calcium deficiency.

Either add more Calcium (if it's in your trace mix, up that) or add a Gh booster or similar.

Calcium can also apparently be blocked by an excess of K, but I haven't confirmed that one. If you're dosing of K is correct, just up the Calcium.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

im also getting these from Khanzer22

2 Poly Sao Paulo
2 Rotala Singapore
2 Rotala Vietnam
2 Rotala H'Ra
2 Rotala Macrandra 'Red'
4 Ludwigia Glandulosa


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

jargonchipmunk said:


> white leaves if I remember correctly can be attributed to a calcium deficiency.
> 
> Either add more Calcium (if it's in your trace mix, up that) or add a Gh booster or similar.
> 
> Calcium can also apparently be blocked by an excess of K, but I haven't confirmed that one. If you're dosing of K is correct, just up the Calcium.


haha i dont dose silly! and i dont know what K stands for lol :bounce:roud:


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

problemman said:


> haha i dont dose silly!


famous last words. roud:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i have soil going on but i will be dosing some potassium prob


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I sent you some rotala sp along with Ludwigia Cuba. I think it's possibly from my tank, but IDK. How large is it? I'll get some pictures of mine to show you when the battery charges to compare. If it is from my tank, I'll be able to identify it for you.

Doesn't look like a calcium deficiency on the rotala green to me. There has only been too times I've experience this. One was micro deficiency and the other time it was co2 related.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

when did i get plants from you last? this one was grown out of water and not is growing under really fluffy. u can see it on page 3 near the beginning of the pictures


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sometime around the holidays, can't remember exactly. What is the post #? I have my pages set to 40 posts per page.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

#38 and its the 2nd and 3rd picture. i know u didnt send them to i got them like a few weeks ago. i just cant remember who i got them from


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know. I'm stumped. Looks similar to Mexicana, but possibly just a roundfolia variation?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

idk i looked on the plant finder on APC and nothing stood out to me.i may just try looking under lighting and see if its a different plant.


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Omigosh that orange flash is gorgeous *drools* Do you breed those? Or sell them....more specifically...ship them really far? Like...Alaska? lol.

Tank looks great! Love the grass!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

AkCrimson thanks for the compliments.

i working on growing my breeders out right now. so in time i should have some. to be honest i have never sent fish that far and dont know what to do or how to send them. i would say priority wouldnt work. so express would be my guess. if i get them to breed i would be glad to look into shipping you some. 

i working on raising my german blue rams and my electrics. if u like them i can i try to get you some too.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

okay i have been looking for the fish i want to add to this tank and rather go with the striped dwarf loach rather then the chain due to price. they are a tad bit cuter then the chain in my opinion. the problem is finding them local. oh and they are more subtle in appearance so they wont stand out to much and take away from the rams and the cardinals.

as for algae crew im still hunting for my amanos...i need to move to cali for the good stuff


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> thats good to hear cuz i dont have co2 yet andi have mod light. so do u think i should pull the stem apart as there are two heads? i really didnt know how to plant it lol


Snip it. Might be harder to plant though since it'll be much shorter then. these plants don't like to stay put without roots. You can float them till they get some roots first as well.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

When you get an id, share some of that plant with me!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

will do i asked speedie but no response yet


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*where did george go?*

well i went to go and put my panda garra into the tank and when i went to go get him i couldnt find him.

i looked everywhere in that tank and the floor and nothing. so where did george go?

good note today i still have eggs of the rams day 4. and i noticed i have 2 otos when i thought i had only one of the 5...neat one less i have to buy now.


As for the main tank i think im going to catch the white clouds out of the tank at night and put them else where. im not loving them. and if the glow lights dont shape up i will catch them too at night and they will go elsewhere. they dont school for sh!t. maybe its cuz they are getting interupted by the white clouds. and i think the electric blue rams might be a little to intense for this tank. its more rustic :icon_smil

ahhhhhhhhhh if u read this wow thanks i didnt do it for my health lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

okay got the white clouds all out. was quite easy! busy tearing tanksdown so more updates soon


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

ordered my loaches today. 31.75 shipped from new york!!! ordered 6 for $3 each. i dont think thats bad at all considering i cant find them round here for anything less then 7 a piece

getting green spot algae but i cleaned it all off...trying to figure out how much a co2 system will cost me the cheapest way. for right now i plan to do diy for just some


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

okay i have realized im getting some big time black algae. so here is what i plan to do. when i do my water changes from now on i plan to only use RO/DI water for now on and dose what i need.

that brings me to this i picked up some flourish potassium and some iron as well today.

cutting back on lighting.

loaches will be here monday so those will be added after inspection.

so if leaves are curling and kinda turning yellow in the centers what does that mean?

pictures as well from the trim i did and moving of some plants


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

no one since yesterday?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

What kind of black algae are you talking about? BBA? BBA is a CO2 issue. Double dose excel directly onto your bba infested areas. 

If algae is the only reason you want to go RO/DI then stop now. Unless you have a RO/DI unit already, I wouldn't even bother. You'll be better off using tap and figuring it out from there first. What's your local water supply like? Hard? Soft? Read your local water report and test your tap for a baseline. 

I suggest you step it up with CO2 and start dosing EI ASAP till you get your pressurized setup. Cutting back on light will still require you to dose since your plants are obviously deficient if leaves are curling/yellowing.

BTW: What bulbs are you using? The stock 10K and pink (grow) bulb for that fixture are garbage if you're using those.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> What kind of black algae are you talking about? BBA? BBA is a CO2 issue. Double dose excel directly onto your bba infested areas.
> *there are actually to many small spots starting*
> If algae is the only reason you want to go RO/DI then stop now. Unless you have a RO/DI unit already, I wouldn't even bother. You'll be better off using tap and figuring it out from there first. What's your local water supply like? Hard? Soft? Read your local water report and test your tap for a baseline.
> *i have no prob driving around the corner and getting 40 gallons for 3 bucks to get this better under control. i did it in my friends tank and it is now growing like weeds-the plants that is.*
> ...


...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You could trim off all the bba infested leaves/plants and lower your light (raise the fixture) for now. If the bba is not too bad yet, just keep dosing excel. I dose 25ml/40g and my fish all do fine. Just keep in mind some plants will melt when you dose excel. I'm only familiar with vals melting but I think there were a few other plants that also melt. Once you get CO2 figured out you can start cutting back on the excel dosage. 

If you're set on using RO, keep in mind you will also have to dose GH booster/Equilibrium along with all the other ferts: NPK & CSM+B It shouldn't be too hard if you follow EI. 

I'm not too keen on plant deficiencies yet either but if I had to guess you could be lean on everything. Here's a link I found "click here". How have you been dosing ferts?

As far as bulbs go, I will always recommend my favorite bulbs: Geisemann aquaflora & midday combo. A bit more expensive but well worth the money. I've also used GE 6500K bulbs with good results. Other people may be able to give you some more options since these are the only 2 I've purchased so far.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

where do i get the Geisemann aquaflora & midday combo bulbs from?

i figured i would have to dose but with the soil im not seeing many probs with my friends tank other then the java ferns dont grow very well but hey i can dose a lil to accomidate them lol but if i do do the co2 i figured i will see what happens.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

problemman said:


> where do i get the Geisemann aquaflora & midday combo bulbs from?
> 
> i figured i would have to dose but with the soil im not seeing many probs with my friends tank other then the java ferns dont grow very well but hey i can dose a lil to accomidate them lol but if i do do the co2 i figured i will see what happens.


Best place to get Geisemann bulbs http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_39_130


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i think i have a calcium deficiency i think i will add some crushed coral in the back ground to get that up a bit. i think thats why the wallachii is got some weird leaves.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

updated pictures for you all










growing more

























if anyone can help me setup a co2 tank that would be great


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Other than a few minor bits of algae, I think this tank looks awesome. Nice scape!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's a video on setting up the co2. http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-systems.html The tank is looking fantastic despite your algae. I don't really see much and have found most of the time, algae always looks worse to the owner of the tank.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good brotha.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice work! I have been following the thread for awhile but I dont post too much. Just wanted to give some kudos.
I wouldn't sweat the algae either as long as it doesnt get out of control. If anything its a great motivator.
Looking forward to more updates,
Nate


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

wow thanks everyone! i have been trying to work with the way the plants grow and color in this tank despite all the algae. im seeing some die back a bit or atleast its under control.

that co2 thing seems a tad bit complicated. remember your talking to someone who did diy one time and then never changed the mixture lol cuz that was to hard.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol. I actually find the co2 tank a lot easier to deal with than diy. It lasts for a long time and diy you have to keep on top of it. By the way, the setup is a little difficult the first time, but after that you'll wonder why you had any hesitations.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well it's been a while but the tank is doing great i hope to have a picture here soon for everyone.
things have changed and i've added stuff and taken out plenty of stuff and i think it really looks good i need to get more fish now so i need some ideas guys but u gotta wait for the picture of the tank now so u can see what you think would look good in the tank


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yo! Where you been? Good to see you back! Get us some updates!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i'm on my way home to take a picture of it for you guys i gotta see if my droid will let me upload it from my phone


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well here is the tank right now...ithink i need some stems lol and more wood. i want to redesign the tank....more of a underwater jungle


but anyway this is what a summer of neglect looks like :help:











this is awful looking....im so embarrassed :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think if you kept the same scape and doubled your plants itd be awesome! It looks good to me but you stuck the word jungle in my head.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

To funny chad.I'm going to the fish store today to l look at fish and plants who knows what I will wall out with!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You're foreground is good. Love how healthy your Red tiger lotus is growing too. I think you should work on your background plants. You should keep flast growing stems back there so it's always easy to keep it filled. That being said, once you start with fast growing plants, you have to maintain your tank almost religiously. It gets messy real quick if you forget to maintain it. That's why I don't mess with fast growing plants anymore except one.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

The only prob with the fast growth stems is I don't even wasn't to deal with them.
I would like to get some more crypt balanse maybe try some more limphomora aromatic and idk but the swap and shop is dead so I'm waiting.


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Look who's back! 

Tank looks good! Must be a pain keeping the lotus that low and trimming unwanted shoots often eh?!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

You're getting awesome color on that lotus! I think the tank looks pretty good for all of this so-called neglect. I wish mine looked that healthy with a summer of neglect.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what can i say i did pretty good right the summer neglect i guess really helped the color of the lotus. it had not throw off any side shoots but when it does i will be sure to move them around the tank is i love the plant. Oh and yes im back full force!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

got two of these beauties just now.....i dont do modified fish much but these were just so good looking and in prime condition i figured i had to have them!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I think I'm going to add come riaporium (i dont remember spelling) fixtures to this......yah I'm pretty sure I'm going too


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

No comments?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay well did a big water change on the tank tonight. Rams have settled in very well and they stock together like birds.idk when they will realize that they are both makes and they should have territories lol.

I got some ides for the layout and what background plants I want to add and a few midground too...we shall see I will add pics shortly


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, when did you get back? It's good to see you back active on the forums. I think it's riparium if I am not mistaken. I think that could be neat with your current layout, but I actually like it overall. Of course, you know me and collectoritis, the more, the merrier.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Its just another way to add more plants lol. Wait till u guys get to see the succulent collection i'm bringing in for overwintering. that's a major collectoritis!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL. Looks like it spills over onto other hobbies as well. That reminds me of my thread collection...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes I'm also a evade flower gardener as well. It bad! Lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if we need help..... :biggrin: Nah!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

More then likely


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW FISH PIC! 9-13-2010*



































Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW FISH PIC! 9-13-2010*









This is the only one not happy with them....no fighting but just gives them rhe look









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*
































I'm still not sure what I wasn't to add for background plants

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

That lotus is simply gorgeous with your new rams nearby. How do you like them so far? It looks like they've adapted quite well already.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

I absolutly love them

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

Getting some anubias and baby tears and ludwigia 'rubin'. Yay!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

This is my gypsy king pleco












































I went to pets supplies plus just to look around and look what I found 
















I will let u in on a surprise....i rescaped but you wont find out what it looks like till monday

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

Ill just keep ta talkimg to myself I added some peacocks today they are a young pair.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

Okay well the female peacock jumped so im on to round two acclimating her now.male is very happy looking around.

Plants,well some, will be here tomorrow and then wendseday I will have the rest. I figured out what im going to do for the background. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

Also brought the succulents in tonight. Frost is coming so the fishtank has some other companions



















































The synodontis clan that lives in the tank.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

very cool. i love peacock gudgeons!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

They r pretty cool I think im going to set up a australia tank for them

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks good! I really like that Gypsy King Pleco. How big does that one get?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

I believe 6~7 at the most ive got two

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

Well I got some more plants today....anubias idk that im love with yet. I hope there leaves turn to the light

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's a nice pleco Brad. How much did he cost? 5.5" max size for that fish is pushing it for a 40B but just one should be fine.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

They cost 42 for 3 L-133? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am completely jealous of your succulents. Mine plants never look that nice. Do you quarantine at all? If not, you are brave.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

Quarantine what?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*

Okay for new pics
Before:









After:









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-15-2010*
























And from speedie I got some baby bettas today. They r damn cute























Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute new fish. The fish being quarantined is what I was asking.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

No I don't I should but I don't have the space right now for an extra tank

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

I buy from a god dealer with sep running tanks.if one tank is infected I don't buy plus I wait a week after they get there fisg to go in and buy. Or I get from private breeders.they are another safe bet for me.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

Absolutely love it!!!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

Thanks Kratos!

Its not there yet. The fish and background planting are still being thought about.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

Added a new fish









And one of the baby bettas are showing some good color























Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

Well it's awesome so far, wow! If you would will you list all the fish species you're keeping right now. They all look great but I can't identify some of them.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

problemman said:


>


This is awesome and an excellent use of underneath the tank space. Will you keep them there all winter? I have been meaning to hang up a T5 under my 50 and stuff a bunch of plants under there.

The wet part of your setup is looking great too!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

oh lord you're really gonna make list them all?

1 yellow rainbow
2 bosemoni rainbows
1 neon dwarf rainbow
2 longfin gold rams
1 orange flash apisto
4 columbian tetras
10? Glow light tetras
2 cardinal tetras 
1 aneus cory
1skunk cory
2 albino bn
2 l-144 plecos 
3 synodontis
1 unknown loach
1 Lf cherry barb
1 neon dwarf gourami
2 peacock gudeons? Spelling is wrong
2 oto cats
And that's it for now lol

Weds I will have another 10 bosemoni rainbows lol I got to get another tank quick!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*



> >
> 
> 
> This is awesome and an excellent use of underneath the tank space. Will you keep them there all winter? I have been meaning to hang up a T5 under my 50 and stuff a bunch of plants under there.
> ...


Yep they will first time trying it.little do they know they are going to there own place next right along with many other plants im over wintering


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

Ah impressive list. That's some community. Love rainbows, rams and gudgeon gobies.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

Love them as well. Looking to get a better tank though


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

Okay I saw this tank today in the swap and shop and parden me that I forgot the owners name but I so want to redo my tank like this!










I would of course keep the micro sword fairground and use all my anubias but I think this is out standing.this mad it very simple to pick my plants out


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

problemman said:


> Okay I saw this tank today in the swap and shop and parden me that I forgot the owners name but I so want to redo my tank like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm, well, I supposed it might look a _little_ better than yours? 

But nothing wrong with replanning and redoing your scape until it gets to where you're totally satisfied with it. I've redone a few of mine a couple times. I'm currently on my second try with my 29, hoping to get it right this time. *fingers crossed*


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ That's malaybiswas old tank. He's a good guy.

Now you can change your Sig :icon_wink:icon_twis.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

Lol hey its still ur fault I baught this tank! Lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

HOLY MOLY LOOK WHAT I FOUND GROWING OUT OF THE ANUBIAS !!!!!!!! I bought this plant last year with no luck but lok what came back! 3 nice leaves


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW DISCOVERY IN TANK! 28th*


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> ^^ That's malaybiswas old tank. He's a good guy.
> 
> Now you can change your Sig :icon_wink:icon_twis.



No stay with speedie. My tank was custom made 22g only :icon_wink. 

Jokes apart, with your fish collection, I like the layout you have already with mostly low growing variety allowing all the fish to be seen around but happy that my layout helped you with plant selection idea.

Will look forward to see how it turns out.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

Malaybiswas
Thanks for stopping by. And thanks for the compliments. Im still working on the fush selection. Infact I want to move 75% of them to a different tank lol. Your tank is so simple and beautiful.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks. I usually look up on internet to see landscape pictures. Based on whatever I choose, I determine how many plant varieties are in there and try to look for comparable aquatic plants. That way I have a ready reference and do not have to worry much about using too many or too less plants.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

Thats why I like yours I jusr bought the myrio and I plan to add a red plant for the side thats suddle the aromatic. Any ideas? My tank is med light


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

Did a waste change today.as I looked at it I really wasn't to restock it.get a serious scape going and get a bigger tank to put the rainbows in it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Alternathera renickii or however you spell it works pretty well in medium light and is a nice red.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

I got a list of stuff and that's on it


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

So I might be getting a 50 breeder !!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 10-6-10*

So thanks to sara (sewingalot) for sending me this!!!!!!!







the box took 4 days to get here but with her great packaging it got here.stupid usps!!!!

Also some updates for you guys. I'm getting a 75 gallon tomorrow that I got on craigslist for $65!!!!! For evey thing.of course I'm going to mod every thing but this will be another journal another day. 

Here is the 40 as of today.kinda a mess cuz things are growing out of no where....this plant but is ever do worth it









Tank
















Fish didn't want to work with me






























These are the bettas and new tank mates the baby bosemoni rainbows




























enjoy everyone I know I am


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great update. The full tank shot is beautiful. I am glad the plants made it. Four days priority shipping for one state away. For crying out loud, the post office is something else lately. Glad you got the plants alive. Enjoy the downoi! I am in love with this plant. Protyp3 sent me some and they have already spread like wildfire. I just hope no one in your tank decides they like the taste of it. You should see what happened to my downoi in the 55 once the fish took a shine to it.  Sweet deal on the 75 gallon! I am uber jealous. By the way, what kind of rainbow fish do you have? They are very beautiful.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

The tank looks good bro, but your camera don't do it justice at all. Even phones these days can take better quality pics then those. Time for an upgrade man. 

Happy to see the bettas are doing well for you too. Keep it up!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

I'm using the droid x has the best camera its the fact that u can't turn the flash off when u want......I'll get my friends camera that I'm supposed to but soon.

I hope they don't eat it or I'll cry!!!!
Rainbows are pair of bosemoni male yellow and female praecoxs


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: problemmans 40b(56k) NEW PIC! 9-22-10*

Future 75 gallon is gone. I'm so sick today I'm hurting everywhere. I got sent home from work so there went the extra money to buy it. Well maybe its a calling to get something bigger lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

New pics for you guys
















And speedie's betta









I'm going to add him to the main tank I think maybe in a day or two


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Forgive my stupidity, but I can't remember if you dose through water column or not. Too bad about the 75 gallon. Just tell yourself something like the tank probably had a leak anyway. Might help.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I blame it on me cuz I got my self sick. I might be getting a 40 long though.that will be nice for the rainbows and a crypt first.

I don't dose anything in my tank.i have soil but if I remember to I try to dose iron.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought that was the case, but I couldn't be sure and I am too lazy to look. What are the differences in dimensions of a breeder versus a long 40 gallon.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

A 40 breeder is shorter in length by a foot and shorter in depth by like 6 inches.

40 long is just a 55 foot print and shorter in heightby 6 inches.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Is that betta a b. imbellis?
or just a plakat?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Now I want to trade in my 55 for a 40 long. The height of the 55 really sucks with the depth, makes it seem too shallow.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Mister green its just a plaket.but its half dragon scales.still waiting for that to fully come in.

Sara I really like my 40 breeder more great height and depth.invest in one If you ever get the chance.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Now I definitely want one. I wouldn't need to change light fixtures.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope you wouldn't


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Just a quick pic while I'm laying in bed sick









Baby betta.these are now sexable and yet are not giving each other much crap.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Feel better soon. If I had that view from my bed, it wouldn't be too terrible to be there. Nice betta. I want!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

O got plenty I'll send you one


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

When I get a free place for one, I am definitely giving you a call. :thumbsup:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Call away


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah... those are some nice bettas aren't they?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol yes they are.sara nick wad the fantastic breeder of my amazing bettas.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

your tank looks nice! My plants doing ok?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Doing great


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Good to hear! wont be long till they start filling in by the looks of things


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol I'm seeing okay growth at the moment but I think some co 2 will help out.



@sara wanna come north for a day ? Show me that and we can go fish shoppingat some of my favorite stores? Could be fun for a day or maybe an over night stay...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL. Sucking up will not get you anymore of that downoi I own. Second, you heard what happened to my fish recently. You'd be better off getting mistergreen to visit. I think he's even closer to you than I am.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Really? Didn't know that


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Aren't you on the border? He is too he's bout 6-7 hours away....and you know my tank so much better lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

He's probably four hours away and I am almost five. Plus, he didn't gas out nine fish recently.  Ravenna is near Akron, right? I used to live in Ohio, so I am pretty familiar with many of the areas.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Close I'm 20 minutes away


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought it was near there. I actually have family that lives in Akron and I remember we used to see it on the road signs.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

How my tiny suburb is not forgotten.see it would give you am excuse to come visit


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Got a few shots of the new fish I added today
Female blue ram

















3 more male bettas








Thanks speedie!

And some randoms































Enjoy


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

that's a nice looking ram. are those bettas regular roundtails?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Plakets yes


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm jealous...I love plakats but don't have room for them at the moment


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well when you go to trim more I'll send you a betta for them.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

sounds like a plan but the problem is I'm trying to fight MTS and not give in lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ha you will don't worry.I'm up to 4 nothing big....if a 40 and 60 aren't big and then a 10 for grow out/breeding.and then a 5 for...maybe shrimp....idk just sitting and waiting till the auction in 3 weeks....lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So the lights turned on in the tank and the two male gold rams are just flaring and dancing all around the female blue ram. Kinda cool yet funny to watch.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What's your experience with Bolbitis? Wasser is sending me some and I am trying to investigate all I can on the plant. Also, how are the bettas getting along with the rams? I have often wondered if they could live together peacefully.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Bolbitis is amazing and easy to grow.its slow and can develop algae on it if you don't have a good grew and sometimes if it didn't get enough nutrients....rare....the leaves will turn black and die but I think that had to do more with age.co2 will make them grow much quicker too


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

And bettas with the rams....not the issue they don't care not them cuz the rams are either chasing each other or being chased by the cockatoo cichlid lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love cockatoo cichlids! I miss our cichlid tanks some days. Thanks for the information on the bolbitis.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep yep


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

My wonderful hubby bought me a fish yesterday....but I got to get a few more but he got me a roseline shark! Woop woop


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

i love roseline sharks! i need a tank big enough for a proper school...

anyway looking good!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks heather! Roselines are amazing and I plan to get a school for a 75 one of these days.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well the rams have paired off....no breeding but they don't leave each others side


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Just some shots.i added a black felt to the back today and what a difference this made.







also temp housing this beauty in the tank till the 10 is up.plan to getmore at the auction on the 7th and put them in the 65.







and then others


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

How often do you trim you red lotus? Does it send runners up to the surface?
It's a great looking lotus! Color, low growing, love it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

fish-n-pups said:


> How often do you trim you red lotus? Does it send runners up to the surface?
> It's a great looking lotus! Color, low growing, love it.


Thanks.
I don't trim it often and when I do it is the outer larger leaves.by doing that it doesn't send runners so I'm lucky there.

I have to agree the color on this one is prob one of the best I have seen and the low growth is great too.when I see these I usually see them a more bronze with a slight red undertone to them. Idk maybe I got lucky!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Tom barr sent me wood today and after 4 hours off playing with it I sawed, screwed, drilled slate, drilled wood I got what I wanted.














this was an amazing piece but was going to be to difficult to scape and make it look just right do I cut it







cut







took the cut pice and added it it the two of these to make this














these were the slate I drilled and attached







Enjoy again thanks tom going to ne ed more lol


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Just let me know what you need, there's plenty more where this came from.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you like my results?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

problemman said:


> Do you like my results?


Looks nice.

I think folks are afraid to alter wood for some reason, or use the drill ceramic bits and slate. I would have done something different with the larger piece, maybe trimmed it down some, and then angled it out over the foreground diagonally and not inverted it on slate.

But that's just me:icon_redf
The smaller parts look excellent though.

Looks a bit like the burl trees I collect.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Your post office was none too kind to that box!!

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Your telling me I'm sure it was stiff when it left but welcome to ohio!


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

I got mine from Tom last week too. Great pieces. Silly question - where do you get the slates? I live in an apartment with not too much hardware :icon_redf


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Normally, I am not crazy about manzanita, but that is an awesome burly stick in the center of your creation. I look forward to seeing this planted.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

those are nice! I shouldn't look at your thread it's not helping me fight MTS


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

LICfish said:


> I got mine from Tom last week too. Great pieces. Silly question - where do you get the slates? I live in an apartment with not too much hardware :icon_redf


I got mine from pet supplies plus 1.98 lbs you will need a masonry but to hi through them


pandjpudge said:


> those are nice! I shouldn't look at your thread it's not helping me fight MTS


Do it do it! I try to be a bad influence lol


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

la la la not listening


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yet you are lol just get a 20 long and contact tom about pieces.he will pick some great ones out for you.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't do something that big if I were to cave...it would have to be much smaller since I lack the space for something that long. blah must not hang out here anymore lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Fine go your local walmart and buy the 16 gal bow front and start a new journey bwah hahahaha


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice wood there.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks rion! Check back soon to see it get plants on it


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow that's some nice wood. I may have to order something from Tom Barr (whom I've read and learned alot from in this hobby). Another place for nice slate is seacorals.net. They have very nice slate rock for aquarium use. 

Can't wait til it gets planted on!!!!!!! :bounce:

I was diggin your original scape though, so much I was going to have you become my 40 gallon breeder pimp.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

problemman said:


> Thanks rion! Check back soon to see it get plants on it


Checking back in. Where's the update? :icon_mrgr


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I literally just got done putting it in the tank.i didn't put any plants on it cuz I'm not sure what I really wanted to do with it.here's a crap cell pic but hey you kinda get it


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Kratos said:


> I was diggin your original scape though, so much I was going to have you become my 40 gallon breeder pimp.


Lol oh jeez! What can I say its a disease around here these ranks are popping up like the ada tanks lol.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Tank looks good...I think you should leave the wood bare


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah I think it would look best that way


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Tank has cleared up today will have a better pic later


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks come back later to see the clear pic lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Here it is!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Bump


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice lookin betta there man.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks nick


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks great. Very natural looking.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks MRJD I'm thinking of removing some plants and adding some that are smaller in scale


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I just found out why I am not getting notifications when my subscribed journals update I must have accidentally turned the feature off. Anyway how is the tank doing for you? Beautiful betta you have there is that one of speedie's babies?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes it is sara. Tank is okay kinda messed up due to the newtank and all the new fish from the last auction and there is another next week. Jeez


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You are obsessed like I am.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well duh! This one I actually have a set envision with and I'm not letting that get in the way of some pretty new fish it plant on the market


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL, it took me three times to figure out what you were saying. Any updates or are things in cruise control?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Dang you data I'm looking this thread! Lol tank is now a bare bottom holding and grow our tank. You ll see the new project sooner or later lol. Prob at christmas time.I'm working on getting my tank racks together. Yes many tanks for breeding EBR'S and CPD'S and maybe some thing or another oh yah bettas lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You have so many projects going on, my head hurts. :hihi: Good luck on the tank rack.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol not really. 
75 gallon show tank
6 10 gallons with 75,65,40, & divided 20 long for breeding and raising out. Plus some are for my future electric blue dempsey I want lol of and maybe a 28 bow in the mix but I'm not sure what im doing with that I have an idea but ego knows. Lol


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Love the new look. Is the wood mounted on slates? It kind of looks different from the one you had photos of earlier on the slate.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

The ones on slate are for a new tank and no the ones in this tank were not.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh how I'm having issues with the new tanks design


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

problemman said:


> Here it is!


Wow very nice! Subscribed


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Oogly this read is dead lol the tank was taken down and now I have a 75 for a display il be starting that thread soon


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

LICfish said:


> I got mine from Tom last week too. Great pieces. Silly question - where do you get the slates? I live in an apartment with not too much hardware :icon_redf


Hmm did you ever get your slate? I have a free piece if you want to come by and pick it up... It's about 5"x12" or something like that... just hit it with a hammer if you need something smaller.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

problemman said:


> Oogly this read is dead lol the tank was taken down and now I have a 75 for a display il be starting that thread soon


:icon_redf

man... lol

my bad!

I too just got a 75G tank... I'm probably going to HAVE to take down my 55g for space issues but I hope not... although it might be good since I got off to a weird start and I think I've just been compounding problems by not doing it right to begin with...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I hate you guys for having a 75 before me! :hihi: Not really, but I am jealous!


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I hate you guys for having a 75 before me! :hihi: Not really, but I am jealous!


pshh don't hate! JK If it makes you feel better it's so darn cold out that I can't mineralize the 3x bags of topsoil that I bought at HD for $2-3 a bag... gahh... and The hose is now turned off for the winter so I can't even was any colorquartz/ceramaquartz that I'm hoping to pickup soon... I could turn the hose back on but that would suck so much... washing gravel on a day when it's barely above freezing...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol sara one day you will have one if not you'll get a bigger one then us and we will be jealous


----------

